# Fire fighting – grooved and threaded program



## ثروت313 (4 ديسمبر 2018)

سلامات
البرنامج الأول على الاطلاق لرسم مواسير الحريق بثلاث مقاييس , الانش و الميليمتر و المتر و معتمد من شركة أتوديسك و تستطيع الحصول على نسختك من الرابط التالي من موقعي :
https://autolispprograms.wordpress.com/fire-fighting-grooved-and-threaded/


----------

